
How to over-engineer a door lock - signa11
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-over-engineer-a-door-lock-863b5d58dd0dhttps://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-over-engineer-a-door-lock-863b5d58dd0d
======
eponeponepon
proper link: [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-over-engineer-a-
door-...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-over-engineer-a-door-
lock-863b5d58dd0d)

(double-pasted, looks like)

